# Splitter's First Hydraulic Oil Change?



## thinkxingu (May 19, 2015)

Hey All,
     Quick questions: have had my Troy Bilt 25 ton for a few years and want to do a hydraulic filter and fluid change, but I'm a little confused about which filter and fluid I should use. There's a local Tractor Supply--can someone suggest materials that would work?

Thanks!


----------



## claydogg84 (May 19, 2015)

My Troy-Bilt took ATF. Do you have the manual? It should say in there. As far as the filter, does the existing one have any numbers left on it? They are easily cross referenced at your local parts store.


----------



## maple1 (May 19, 2015)

I don't think I would change my hydro fluid at all unless there was some obvious odd issue with it - like water getting into it, or other contamination. Does it look OK on the dipstick? Likely no harm in doing so though - and my splitter (Surge Master [Wallenstein]) also specs auto trans fluid.

The filter, yes. Is there a number on it? Auto parts place should have one?


----------



## Jags (May 19, 2015)

No reason to dump out perfectly good hydro juice on a filtered system unless there is contamination, over heat or water intrusion.

Keep the filter changed at the recommended intervals (in the manual) and get to splitting.


----------



## thinkxingu (May 19, 2015)

OK, so no replacing fluid--I assume they'll be minimal loss when I remove the filter?


----------



## Jags (May 19, 2015)

thinkxingu said:


> OK, so no replacing fluid--I assume they'll be minimal loss when I remove the filter?


A direct result of filter placement.  Not sure on your machine.  Prepare to be quick about it.


----------



## Fifelaker (May 19, 2015)

Keep the fluid, NAPA should cross reference the filter. You will loose the oil that's in the filter and some out of the housing and line. Depending on where the filter is, and how fast you can spin the new filter on will determine how much oil you will loose.


----------



## Highbeam (May 23, 2015)

Hydraulic fluid can wear out. I've dumped the sump on my tractor a few times now. It's over 7 gallons. Follow the manual's directions.


----------



## akkamaan (May 23, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> Hydraulic fluid can wear out.


What is it exactly that wears out in the oil? There are a few additives that oil industry claims to wear out after "x" amount of months. 
But I think it is just the oil industry's patience that wear out. The rest is just a huge sale argument. I have run a 5-10 piece fleet of heavy logging equipment for 25 years and have never changed hydraulic fluid unless it has been contaminated with water. If oil is clean and clear, just follow recommendations for changing filters.


----------



## claydogg84 (May 23, 2015)

akkamaan said:


> What is it exactly that wears out in the oil? There are a few additives that oil industry claims to wear out after "x" amount of months.
> But I think it is just the oil industry's patience that wear out. The rest is just a huge sale argument. I have run a 5-10 piece fleet of heavy logging equipment for 25 years and have never changed hydraulic fluid unless it has been contaminated with water. If oil is clean and clear, just follow recommendations for changing filters.



Your luck translates into ignorance. Hydraulic oil, just like engine oil, breaks down after time. I recommend following the manufacturers maintenance schedule for the hydraulic oil on most pieces of equipment. Log splitters are slightly different, as you're looking at around $100 worth of oil. If you never change it, perhaps the pump goes bad - That's also around $100, so it's a tough call.


----------



## Highbeam (May 23, 2015)

akkamaan said:


> What is it exactly that wears out in the oil? There are a few additives that oil industry claims to wear out after "x" amount of months.
> But I think it is just the oil industry's patience that wear out. The rest is just a huge sale argument. I have run a 5-10 piece fleet of heavy logging equipment for 25 years and have never changed hydraulic fluid unless it has been contaminated with water. If oil is clean and clear, just follow recommendations for changing filters.


Well let's hit the big two first. Viscosity changes for one thing, old oil is thinner. Then the acid and other funk that can't be filtered. Just smell your old hydro oil and look at the color. If it's old enough and if you actually use your equipment it will be different than new.


We're not changing this oil according to the oil company's recommendation, it is in accordance with the equipment manufacturers direction. They're not making a profit from my oil purchases.


----------



## Jags (May 26, 2015)

At 10 to 20 hours of use per year its gonna take a looong time to alter viscosity of hydro juice.


----------



## FTG-05 (May 27, 2015)

RTFM:  http://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/logsplitters


----------



## thinkxingu (May 27, 2015)

^ Nice language. Though I did find the filter number, so thanks.


----------



## xman23 (Jun 12, 2015)

Do you get air into it when you change the filter?


----------



## claydogg84 (Jun 12, 2015)

xman23 said:


> Do you get air into it when you change the filter?



Run the cylinder from collapsed to fully extended once or twice and any air will be out. Be aware that whatever oil was in the filter will be lost, so check the level when you're done. I usually fill my filters before I install.


----------

